# DE Clinics in Spain



## Speedy Duck (May 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Could anyone give me a little bit of advice about DE clinics in Spain please?

I've found three which I think look pretty good, IVI clinic in Barcelona, Ceram in Marbella and the IM clinic in Barcelona. 

Has anyone any experience with these clinics? Also, if so, what sort of costs would I be looking at for one cycle of DE IVF please? 

Any info, no matter how small would be massively appreciated!!

Many thanks!


----------



## harvey (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Speedy Duck,

Love the name!  You can find lots of information about the clinics in Spain on the 'treatment abroad' sub boards and the 'international' one under Spain.  You may want to post your message there.

We have our first appointment at Instituto Marques in Barcelona  at the end of April.  We chose it mainly because of the short waiting list for donors and from info on the sub boards .  IM have been really helpful so far. If you email them they will send you prices etc.

Many of the people on the other two  sub boards I mentioned above have huge knowledge of all the  clinics regarding price and their experience etc.  I am still near the start of the DE journey but wish you luck with yours.

Harvey


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Speedy Duck  

Have a look on each individual board as Harvey mentioned, you will find loads of info.

I am gong to Ceram in 2 weeks time and so far I have nothing bad to say about the clinic.  The communication has been excellent and the staff are lovely.  Our treatment is costing around £4600 for donor eggs with icsi and my medication cost just over £220  There is a waiting list, although I am not sure how long it would be now.  I suppose it's down to a number of factors on which clinic you choose. If you don't want to wait a while, then IM have very short waiting lists (if any) but, it is more expensive.  I think it's around £7,000 

Good luck with whatever you decide.  (Good luck to Harvey too)!

Birchie x


----------



## Speedy Duck (May 27, 2007)

That's great! Many thanks for this Harvey and Birchie. I'll get in touch with both clinics. Thank you! Best of luck!!

 Speedy.....


----------

